# Wago 750-881 Eldoled IP Symcon in Kombination



## Passion4Automation (21 Juli 2016)

Hallo Automatisierer,

mein geplantes vorhaben ist eine vollautomation (Sternförmig) eines EFH.
Nach intensiven Recherchen habe ich mich für den Wago Ethernetcontroller entschieden.


Geplante Harware:
-750-881
-Dali Klemme
-Eldo LED Treiber mit Dali, Fast alles mit LED
-Präsenszmelder mit Dali
- SPS Taster auf DI
-Fensterkontakte auf DI
-Raumregelung mit PT 1000 über SPS 
- Wetterstation 
- Die Rolläden elektrisch 
-Heizungs, Wasser usw. Sensoren fürs Energiemonitoring 
- VISu mit IP Symcon (wenn Zeit da ist)


Spezielle Anforderungen zu den ich noch Fragen habe.

Die EldoLED Treiber möchte ich zentral in den Schaltschrank im Keller unterbringen, somit ist auch der BUS da unten, dazu möchte ich in den Wohn und Schlafräumen Präsenzmelder über Dali anschalten, dazu muss halt der Dali- BUS in die Räume.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit den ELDOLED (DALI) an einer Wago, automische Lichregelung mit den Präsenzmeldern und parralell Bedienbar von Tastern und IP Symcon?
Funktioniert diese Kombi gut? Dali interressiert mich doch stark, auch LED finde ich heute fast Pflicht, da keine Abgehängten Decken geplant sind, sollten die Treiber auch schön im Verteiler bleiben.

Welchen Präsenzmelder mit Dali könnt Ihr mir für dieses Vorhaben vorschlagen?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mir jetzt ein Starterkit und den LED Treiber+den Präsenzmelder kaufen möchte und daraus einen Testaufbau machen möchte.

Gibt es von Wago eine Library für Dali mit Szenen, ich habe schon was gefunden war mir aber nicht sicher ob das mein Anwendungsfall ist?



Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten und bedanke mich schon mal im voraus.

PS: Ich weiß ich frage viel

MFG


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 Juli 2016)

Kann keiner was dazu sagen?

Mfg.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juli 2016)

Wenn du deine LED-Treiber im Keller hast, musst du den Spannungsabfall bedenken.
Bei LEDs mit Konstantstrom ist das kein großes Thema. Einfach darauf achten, dass Netzteil und Treiber genügend Spannungsreserven haben.
Nimmst du Konstantspannungs-LEDs (Stripes), dann musst du sehr genau auf deine Querschnitte achten.


----------



## Morymmus (26 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Ich hab mal gerade bei Wiki geschaut:



> Eigenschaften
> Die Planung und Inbetriebnahme von DALI-Systemen bedarf guter Überlegung. So gibt es wichtige Randbedingungen zu beachten, welche sich direkt aus der IEC 62386 ableiten:
> 
> 
> ...



Bei 16V und maximal 2V Spannungsfall solltest Du auf jeden Fall ein Auge auf Deine Kabelwege und -längen haben.
Das Thema wird Dich aber auch bei den 24VDC-Leitungen und den PT1000-Sensoren begleiten.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (26 Juli 2016)

Moin
Ich kenne Dali nicht so gut, aber ich frage mich, welche Vorteile es dir noch bringt: du verkabelst alles sternförmig, deine Schalter machst du mit normalen DIs. Wozu dann noch einen Bus?
Ich hab auch vor 2 Jahren unser Haus automatisieren dürfen  (mit nem Beckhoff CX9010) und hab mich für eine Kombination aus Eltako LUD / SUD und 0-10V Karten in der Steuerung entschieden. Dimmbare LEDs mit GU10-Fassung gibt es ja auch genug. Kostet ca. 100€ pro Dimmer inkl. Leuchtmittel (die Analog-Karten für Beckhoff gabs günstig in der Bucht)
PT1000 hab ich auch in jedem Raum, einfach in die Lichttaster eingebaut, mit mindestens 3-Leiter angeschlossen und auf entsprechende Karten in der Steuerung. Blieben noch die Präsenzmelder, aber da dürfte doch auch nur eine digitales Signal anwesend / nicht anwesend zählen, oder?
Was mir in deiner Aufzählung noch fehlt sind schaltbare Steckdosen. Wir haben 2/3 aller Steckdosen schaltbar, da wir einige für Licht benutzen. (anstatt unpassender Deckenleuchten) 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten.

Von den Tastern auf die DI s denke ist der Spannungsabfall nicht dass Problem, da die ströme hier ziemlich klein sind.

Die Auslegung von Querschnitt und Spannungsabfall beim Dali- Bus denke ich sollte auch kein Problem sein, da die Dali LED Treiber zentral verbaut werden, ausser die Präsenzmelder.

Bei den 24 Volt Leitungen zu den LED bzw. Stripes wirds teilweise schwierig, ich dachte da bei langen Leitungswegen an 5x2,5 NYm Kabel, oder beim 5x1,5 NYM zwei Drähte für den Pluspol benutzen, weil es ja hauptsächlich dieser ist, der vom Spannungsfall betroffen ist.

@ Morymmus
Pt1000 sollen angeblich von der Skalierung bzw. der Genaugkeit mit der Wago gut für die EZRR gehen.

@NIEZUSPAET
Vorteile Dali: Keine Analogkarten, nur eimal Dali-KLemme, mit der Software Dali Konfigurator lassen sich sehr leicht Gruppen und Szenen bilden, Präsenzmelder können an Dali angebunden werden. Ich kann RGB Stripes verwenden.
Mit 0-10V geht da auch fast alles, doch die Programmierung ist viel aufwendiger.
Wago bietet keine Dimmerklemmen an, die Beckhoffklemmen sollten zwar passen aber es soll hier auch Probleme mit der kompatibilität geben.
Die Präsenzmelder sollen auch eine Lichtmessung mit integriert haben, das wenn ich den Raum betrete das Licht auf den optimalen Helligkeitswert hochdimmt, ohne dieser Funktion wäre es ein Bewegungsmelder. Wenn ich schon Dali habe will ich die Komfortfunktionen voll ausnutzen. Klar könnte man mit 1-10V auch Szenen mit Dimmkurve nachbilden indem man LDR,s installiert.

Schaltbare Steckdosen kommen natürlich auch ein paar.

@ Blockmove
Laut Voltus Shop haben viele Kunden schon die ELDOLED Treiber mit Konstantspannung zentral verbaut, die Licht-Projektierung/Planung  kann angeblich auch Voltus übernehmen.
Was meinst du mit Netzteil Spannungsreserve? Das ich an den Netzteilen die Spannung etwas hochdrehen kann?

Das einzige was mir noch sorgen bereitet ist, weil ja meine Taststellen (SPS Taster) mit 24V betrieben werden und es ja eine ganz schöne Kabelautobahn bis zum Verteiler wird, sich die Induktionsspannungen bilden und sporadisch ein paar Lichter an oder ausgehen. Hatte da schon jemand Probleme?
Ich wollte alle SPS Taster mit einem Ysty Kabel anfahren.

@Blockmove 
Kennst du diech mit den ELDOLED,s aus, oderkannst mir zu den Präsenzmeldern noch Tipps geben.?

Vielen Dank an alle.

MFG


----------



## Morymmus (26 Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe nichts gegen Deine PT1000 ;-)
Was ich meinte ist, das Du bei langen Kabeln und kleinen Querschnitten auf drei- bzw. vierdrahtmessung gehen solltest.


BTW: 
Präsenzmelder ohne Helligkeitssensor != Bewegungsmelder

Wenn Du mal eine Toilette besucht hast, bei der das Licht automatisch geschaltet wird, ist Dir der Unterschied klar, denke ich ;-)

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 Juli 2016)

Bin ich da mit den Präsenzmeldern falsch informiert?
Eine Kombi aud PM und BM ist doch normal das richtige.

Gruß


----------



## Morymmus (26 Juli 2016)

Der Präsenzmelder braucht halt keine Bewegung (-> Toilette) um eine Person zu erkennen...

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------



## NieZuSpaet (26 Juli 2016)

Bei den Präsenzmeldern wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, dass die ohne Bewegung funktionieren. Bei einem Bekannten gibt es Probleme, wenn er lange vorm TV sitzt und nur am Bier nippt...

Bei uns liegen 6x2x0,2 YSTY zu den Lichttastern, bei einigen werden alle Adern benutzt (+24V, M, 4x Taster, 3x Status-LED und 3x PT1000) Kabel liegen in Leerrohren. Gab noch nie Probleme mit fehlerhaften Signalen


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 Juli 2016)

was sind das Für Melder, Hersteller? Ja die PM sind nice to have sollte es funktionieren  wäre das natürlich  sehr toll.
Hast du dann großartig  auf getrennte  leitungsverlegung von signal und last gelegt?

Mfg


----------



## NieZuSpaet (26 Juli 2016)

Hast du dann großartig  auf getrennte  leitungsverlegung von signal und last gelegt?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich. Durch die Leerrohre ergibt sich ein gewisser Abstand, aber nicht wirklich viel. Im Schrank sieht es natürlich anders aus. Da sind die Klemmleisten und die zugehörigen Kabelkanäle für die 230V AC und die 24DC schon getrennt und soweit wie möglich habe ich am Schrankeintritt die Kabel versucht, ein wenig zu "sortieren"


----------



## Passion4Automation (26 Juli 2016)

Was ist deine max. einfache  Leitungslänge zu den Tastern, weil dein Querschnitt doch klein ist.?


----------



## NieZuSpaet (26 Juli 2016)

geschätzt 20m.
Seh grad: ist ein 6x2x0,6 verlegt.


----------



## Passion4Automation (27 Juli 2016)

Ah dachte es mir schon 0,2 ist doch gewagt. Ich werde auch 0,6 vom Querschnitt ziehen. Hast du Raumthermostate oder über die Visu?

MFG


----------



## NieZuSpaet (27 Juli 2016)

Ich habe nur Temperaturfühler für die Visu. Die Option ERR wollte ich mir offen halten.
Mittlerweile bin ich aber soweit, dass ich komplett auf eine Einzelraumregelung verzichte und auch bei vielen Neubauten für überflüssig halte. (gibt da ja riesige Forumsdiskussionen drüber) Wir haben z.B. ein Passivhaus (also eh sehr geringe Heizlast und sehr träges Gebäude), dann noch eine offene Bauweise. Ich müsste schon 2 Tage vorher wissen, dass ich diesen Raum vielleicht ein Grad kälter haben möchte. Und dann wird dieser Raum doch wieder über den Nachbarraum mitgeheizt... aber ich schweife vom eigentlichen Thema ab. Es ging ja um die Lichttaster. Ich hatte die schon mal in einem anderen Thread gezeigt.


NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe diese Sensoren mit einer kleinen Gummi-Tülle in jedem Raum unten in den Lichtschalter eingebaut. Dafür habe ich die Gira E2 Rahmen verwendet, da diese schön eckig sind. An den Bädern hab ich in den Rahmen noch 3mm LED eingebaut, um von außen den Zustand des Lichts im Bad zu sehen oder an zentralen Schaltern den Zustand der Alarmanlage.
> Zu den Lichtschaltern führt ein 6x2x0,6 Kabel ( + , - , 4 Taster, 3 LED, PT1000 in 3-Leiter-Anschluß)
> 
> ...




Ich hab in jedem Raum einen Lichttaster unten mit einem kleinen PT1000 ausgestattet und oben je nach Bedarf bis zu drei LEDs. Funktioniert perfekt. Und um die Heizung einmal richtig einzustellen, gibt es an jedem Heizkreisrücklauf der Fussbodenheizung auch noch einen PT1000.


----------



## Passion4Automation (28 Juli 2016)

Das mit den LED,s ist echt nicht blöd. Mal schauen ob mein Schalterprogramm das auch zulässt.

Die Fühler für Rücklauf sind für die Regtelstreckenoptimierung oder?

Gruß


----------



## NieZuSpaet (28 Juli 2016)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Die Fühler für Rücklauf sind für die Regtelstreckenoptimierung oder?



Im Prinzip sind sie dafür gedacht, aber da ich ja keine Regler einsetze, ist es momentan (und auch wohl dauerhaft, da ich soweit zufrieden bin) eine manuelle Regelstrecke: Ich optimiere anhand der Rücklauftemperaturen den hydraulischen Abgleich der Fußbodenheizung. Man kann anhand der Temperaturen ganz gut sehen, wenn bei einem Kreis aufgrund eines zu hohen Durchflusses die Vorlauf- und Rücklauftemperauren quasi identisch sind, d.h. keine Wärme an den Raum abgegeben wird, obwohl er eigentlich zu kalt ist.  Umgekehrt natürlich auch...


----------

